# Making some topical cream



## ston-loc

Have been using some, and really like it. It really seems to help with the aches and pains. It's pretty pricey to purchase though, so me and the mrs are going to make some of our own. I found a recipe, and have a question.
It calls out for using 2 ounces of trim.  Anyone have any input if I use dry ice hash instead? Going to try the high cbd hash I have, but not sure how much to put in as apposed to 2 ounces of dry trim.. Thanks


----------



## Rosebud

I think you may have to wing it. I would see how much bho you have and go from there.


----------



## ston-loc

Dry ice hash, so it's still plant material. Thinking 7 or 8 grams 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

So it is about the consistency. Do you have a link to the recipe?  If your using 8 grams, that is 1/7 th of 2 ounces... so i am stoned and doing story problems. LOLOLOL


----------



## ston-loc

http://www.mmjkarma.com/karma-blog/how-to-make-a-marijuana-salve


----------



## Rosebud

Do you have enough shake to bring it up to 14 grams total of pot and then just cut the recipe by 3/4 So instead of 32 oz of coconut oil you would use 7 ounces. So cut the amounts in half and then half again to try it out.. What do you think? that is what i would do.


----------



## ston-loc

The hash is gonna be way more potent then trim though...


----------



## ston-loc

Here goes nothing 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

:48: Going with 8.5g of hash 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont forget to Decarb.


----------



## ston-loc

It's for topical cream, not to ingest. Also cooking on low in the crockpot 24 hrs would decarb, no? :stoned:


----------



## yooper420

Beemer makes a topical cream, if I remember right. Will try to steer him your way.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry,,my dumb ace wasnt paying attention to the big Crockpot in the pic. Lol


----------



## Beemer

Good morning weed ston-loc. I have been making salve for a few years and it works great. The link you are using has good info on how to do it but I wouldn't cook it that long. 2 to 3 hours is plenty to get the good stuff into the oil. When you grind it, only grind it to a very rough consistency because if you grind to fine it's a pain to strain. Here is my recipe and if it doesn't make sense just ask. 

Very easy to make.

equal amounts, volume wise, bud and coconut oil cooked in my crock at 180F for a few hours. I rough grind the bud first, cook, strain through something like cheese cloth, I used a 120 micron dry ice hash bag, and then I cook in shea butter, beeswax, menthol crystals, tea tree oil as a preservative, and a fragrance of your choice. Great cooling effect and pain relief. I used 2 cups of bud and oil in my mix. I ended up with about 2 cup of oil after straining. I used around 1/3 cup of shea butter and 1/3 cup beeswax plus 4 heaping tablespoons of menthol crystals. After cooking put mix in blender and blend for a few minutes and then pour into containers. These amounts make it harden up to a nice consistency that is easy to use. Try it you'll like it. Edit.. you can play with the beeswax if you want it a little stiffer. Edit: I stopped blending at the end and it really doesn't make much of a difference. 

And a a bonus the left over used bud can be used in edibles. Per 1/8 cup of bud put in big chocolate bar. I added some coconut and almonds.

Another edit: When the link states to use 2 oz of shake and you are using dry ice hash, getting the right amount in without wasting to much is something to think about. I figure if you are making hash and only have 2 oz of shake to process, you will probably only get a couple of grams. I use bud and if I was making hash out of it I would get around 5 to 7 grams so the amount you are using is probably a good mix except you are using a lot of oil.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks for the input. Already into it to turn back now, so we'll chalk it up as a learning experiment. It's been off all night while I slept but it's still in the crock pot.


----------



## ston-loc

It's setting up now. Added eucalyptus, camphor, vitamin e and castor oil in with it 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Awesomeness abounds Ston~


----------



## ston-loc

:aok: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Beemer

Very nice ston-loc. looks like it set up nicely. have you tried it yet?? :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Not enough yet. I think next time I need to use more beeswax. Set up nicely, but instantly melts to the touch. Think a bit more would be a better consistency


----------



## WeedHopper

Yummy,,ill be right over. It might take me awhile to hop my *** over there. He he


----------



## Kraven

Very nice Ston. I'm impressed. Let me know the effectiveness, I'm definitely interested in how a topical uptake goes, what you did was really really cool. This may be something that would be useful for my mothers pain....she keeps asking if i will just drop her off some dank, but it is too strong for her to smoke so this may be the perfect way to introduce some cannabis into her system without overpowering effects. The strain i'm smoking now is low thc/ high cbd so it would be a perfect base for a salve. Thanks Ston- you really rock.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

It looks great ston-loc!  One of my friends and I have been planning on making salve for weeks now and just haven't had time at the same time (maybe tomorrow as it is supposed to rain all day).  I am looking to do about like you did.  I have popcorn bud, really good shake, and some bubble hash.  I have coconut oil, almond oil, beeswax.  I think I am going to add some comfrey to mine.  

I have heard that emu oil is better to use as it penetrates into the skin deeper...any input on this?  I will be using the coconut oil as it is what I have, but if the emu oil is far better, I may invest in some next run.

Thanks for this!


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks guys and gals! 

You know THG, I heard the same on the emu oil but had the coconut oil already. Not sure where I'd even get that. Maybe look into it a bit more before next time. Probably going to be a while since I've got over 32oz of this stuff for now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have a very small amount made with emu oil by a friend of a friend.  It works well.  At least I will have something to compare it to.  I can actually put emu oil on one place and coconut oil on another and see how they compare.  The one I have does not have comfrey in it--that should be about the only difference.


----------



## Hippie420

I gave Beemer's recipe a try last year. I put everything in a quart Mason jar and then stuck it in a crock pot full of water. I'm telling ya, this stuff works! I liked it so much, when my soon to be 94 year old mother was complaining of her knee giving her hell, I took some over to her. We're both believers.

If you ever try Beemer's recipe, be advised to take a deep breath and hold it before you chuck the menthol crystals in the mix. Gets pretty intense for a minute or two. I made mine out in the garage and was glad I did!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I do not really like menthol--don't use it unless I have a cold and can't breathe.  Does it have any therapeutic value in the salve?  Making salve tomorrow.


----------



## Beemer

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I do not really like menthol--don't use it unless I have a cold and can't breathe.  Does it have any therapeutic value in the salve?  Making salve tomorrow.




You can leave the menthol out if you want. I like it. It seems to open up the pores and has a nice cooling effect. I have made it without before for a patient.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Thanks, Beemer.  I think that I just acquaint menthol with being sick.  Everytime we were sick as kids, out came the menthol rub.  What does the shea butter do?  I just noticed that your recipe has it in and I do not have any.  If it is important, I can order and make salve later.

I also like Hippie420's method where he put everything in a mason jar.  I am only going to make a small amount today.  So was thinking that m ight be a better method than cooking in the crock pot.  My friend who was going to make it with me is busy today, but I am just all jazzed up to make some, so want to make a bit.

Thinking of making a bit with almond oil as I like the smell so much.  Thinking as the oil is thinner at room temps that I would need to add more beeswax?

I almost cry every time I think about all the great trim I threw away over the years before I discovered things like how easy it is to make bubble hash, salves and tinctures.  I also have several recipes that I use canna flour in.  Can't seem to make cannabutter that I consider edible.

Thanks for the help Ston-loc and Beemer.


----------



## ston-loc

No prob thg, it's new to me. First time with this. I think the Shea butter would make it more of a lotion then salve. I know it's a really good moisturizer. I think I needed more beeswax in my mix. Almost too oily. Hey Beemer, is it possible to re heat my mix now and add beeswax since I already added my other aromatic oils? Would it screw anything up re liquefying it?


----------



## Beemer

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Thanks, Beemer.  I think that I just acquaint menthol with being sick.  Everytime we were sick as kids, out came the menthol rub.  What does the shea butter do?  I just noticed that your recipe has it in and I do not have any.  If it is important, I can order and make salve later.
> 
> I also like Hippie420's method where he put everything in a mason jar.  I am only going to make a small amount today.  So was thinking that m ight be a better method than cooking in the crock pot.  My friend who was going to make it with me is busy today, but I am just all jazzed up to make some, so want to make a bit.
> 
> Thinking of making a bit with almond oil as I like the smell so much.  Thinking as the oil is thinner at room temps that I would need to add more beeswax?
> 
> I almost cry every time I think about all the great trim I threw away over the years before I discovered things like how easy it is to make bubble hash, salves and tinctures.  I also have several recipes that I use canna flour in.  Can't seem to make cannabutter that I consider edible.
> 
> Thanks for the help Ston-loc and Beemer.



Good morning weed my Hemp Goddess. Ston has it right. shea butter is a really good moisturizer and I put it in for that reason. I have pain in my hands and it works both ways for me. You will have to use more beeswax to get almond oil to firm up but almond is a very good oil for penetration and should work just fine. Doing it Hippies way is a lot easier for small amounts. He used water and when I do a small amount I use coconut oil and I sure there is little difference. Grape seed oil is also a very good penetrant but does cost more.   



ston-loc said:


> No prob thg, it's new to me. First time with this. I think the Shea butter would make it more of a lotion then salve. I know it's a really good moisturizer. I think I needed more beeswax in my mix. Almost too oily. Hey Beemer, is it possible to re heat my mix now and add beeswax since I already added my other aromatic oils? Would it screw anything up re liquefying it?



Ston you can reheat with no problems but you may lose some of the essential oils. You should be able to tell after you reheat and add beeswax. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## ston-loc

Awesome, thanks :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Thanks.  I am doing Hippie420's method in the water bath.  I added a bit of comfrey and lavender flowers, using coconut oil.  I have tea tree and lavender essential oils that I will add.  I just love the smell of lavender.  I also have problems with my hands and as a plumber, they do get dry and beat up.  I will order some shea butter for my next batch.


----------



## ston-loc

Decided to thicken it up a bit more. Was too runny for my liking. This is my first time, so test batch of sorts. We'll see how well it works with this consistency. I'm thinking next round will be a bit more concentrated. :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

After it all set up last night.  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Grower13

:clap:

well done ston.......... 

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Looks great ston-loc


----------



## WeedHopper

Umm looks like peanut butter.


----------



## ston-loc

If you can stomach the beeswax brother, :rofl: 

Thanks everyone.. Actually have a group of guinea pigs running this first batch. I have my thoughts, that it needs to be stronger. The mrs says she feels a relaxing heat to it.... I'm always high, so it feels,,, ok.... Running this batch out amongst friends, and going to adjust the recipe as needed with the feedback.


----------



## 000StankDank000

So this one ston-loc lol


----------



## ston-loc

000StankDank000 said:


> So this one ston-loc lol



:rofl: yup


----------



## yooper420

Good job, got a feeling that you gonna like it, a lot.


----------



## Kraven

Looks good ston, be glad to see how this finally ends up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I gave a lot of mine away and am getting good reports back.  One of my friends who logs told me it is the best stuff he has used.  I added some stuff to mine--you know kind of like cooking can go when you get going.  I added comfrey and lavender flowers to the cannabis and added a bit of almond oil as I did not have quite enough coconut oil.  Due to circumstances, mine was in the hot water bath in the crock pot all night, but I don't think it hurt anything.  A lot of the recipes recommended that.  After I strained it, I added vit E, and lavender and tea tree essential oils.  I also wish I had added more beeswax.


----------



## ston-loc

It worked out good reheating it on low as slowly adding more beeswax THG. I did add some more aromatic oils in case some cooked off. It turned out really well. I like the thicker consistency of it a lot better now. Getting the samples out to friends to get some feed back. I'm thinking I'll make it with more hash and some trim next round. But I'm going to wait and see what others think before deciding. :48:


----------



## Beemer

Looking good ston. You may be right on the strength of it. I use mine almost every night on my neck and hands. Nice to have something that really works when you need it. It will be nice to hear the reports. :bongin:


----------



## WeedHopper

Send a jar IN CARE OF ,,Weedhopper, ,BR549 Weed Street,,,DITCHWEED TEXAS,77777


----------



## Beemer

Good evening ston-loc. How is the salve working. Hope it's working.


----------



## ston-loc

I like it. Been using it with my heated massager on my tendinitis on my hands/wrists. Have some out for guinea pigs to sample. Waiting to hear others opinions. Personally I think I'll make it more concentrated next batch though.


----------



## Kraven

Sounds nice ston- just checking in bro, rock on.


----------



## Beemer

Good evening weed Ston. Good hear that it working for you. It always gets better until you have what you want. Happy Days. :bong2:


----------



## 000StankDank000

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It looks great ston-loc!  One of my friends and I have been planning on making salve for weeks now and just haven't had time at the same time (maybe tomorrow as it is supposed to rain all day).  I am looking to do about like you did.  I have popcorn bud, really good shake, and some bubble hash.  I have coconut oil, almond oil, beeswax.  I think I am going to add some comfrey to mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that emu oil is better to use as it penetrates into the skin deeper...any input on this?  I will be using the coconut oil as it is what I have, but if the emu oil is far better, I may invest in some next run.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this!




Emu oil is awesome for skin but does anyone know where to get large amounts? 
I was thinking of using the Emu oil to make the THC infused oil then adding beeswax to thicken it up. The problem is the Emu oil is crazy exspensive for small amounts. Does anyone know where to get it cheaper? Or should I mix emu with coconut oil then add weed? 

Any input guys? 
Ston your cream looks awesome!


----------



## ston-loc

Would have no clue without searching the web dude. I don't know where to get any.

Thanks man. It turned out pretty good consistency-wise, after adding more beeswax. But def going to make it more potent next round.


----------



## Beemer

Like you said emu oil is crazy expensive. Grape seed oil penetrates very good and it isn't as expensive but still is up there.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have not found anywhere that emu oil is not expensive.  I know a gal that buys it by the gallon and I might be able to get a smaller from her as I am almost ready to make another batch.  Everyone who has tried mine loves it.  I use it on my hands, neck and shoulder, and knees.  I'll read up on grapeseed oil.  I had never heard that it has superior penetrating power like emu oil.

I believe there is a limit as to how strong you can get it.  The oils are only capable of stripping and holding so much cannabinoids, regardless of what you do.  What is your plan to make it stronger?  I used bud and very very good trim and had as much cannabis as I could get in the oil.  I have no idea how it could be made stronger?


----------



## ston-loc

Thg the recipe I used I guessed converting how much hash vs trim/bud. I only used like 8grams of hash vs oz's of trim in  32oz of coconut oil. Next time either more hash in 32oz of oil, or less oil for 8grams of hash.


----------



## Beemer

I haven't tried this yet but I think I may put in some soy or sunflower Lecithin. This is recommended by the Magic Butter machine to make the butter stronger. They recommend 1/2 teaspoon per stick so that's where I will start for a small batch.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Everyone who has tried the salve I have made has loved it and everyone wants more.  I had 12 4 oz jars that went almost overnight and I had to tell people they could not have more than one.  I think that adding comfrey to the mix helps it.  I pretty much followed Beemer's original recipe this last time as I had gotten shea butter.  I had a mix of good shake and small buds and mixed it about 75% cannabis and 25% comfrey, with a bit of lavender thrown in.  I used about 20 oz of coconut oil.  I added as much of the cannabis, comfrey mixture as I could.  Also, both batches I have let cook overnight as something has happened that I could not do it the same day.  I strained and then added about 1/2 c each of beeswax and shea butter, about 2 tablespoons of vitamin E, and some tea tree oil.  Let melt, mix well and pour into jars.  

Ston-loc, glad you started this thread--got me going and this has helped not only me, but a big bunch of my friends....not to finds a source for popcorn bud and frosty trim....I just do not produce enough....


----------



## ston-loc

Awesome! I think I'll try it with Shea next round. Been getting positive response here also. I would like to make it stronger though. Didn't use nearly enough herb/coconut oil ratio.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

If you have access to comfrey, you may want to add some of that to at least some of it to give it a try.  I think that the comfrey has added a lot to the salve.  I have used some without comfrey and some with comfrey and I think that with the comfrey added does more for pain relief.  I have demand for way more than I can supply.    

Not cannabis related, but I have gotten hooked on ginger (thank you, Rosebud).  I always have a jar of ginger syrup in my fridge now and fresh ginger in the crisper for the next batch.  This is something inexpensive and easy to make and has so many wonderful medicinal properties.  And it can be used in different ways.  Getting old is hard and everything we can do to relieve the aches and pains we get along the way helps.


----------



## ston-loc

Doing a new batch today, just rereading this thread. I did use comfrey in the first batch THG. This batch going to do the same as last time minis the eucalyptus, and this time adding the Shea and tea tree oil. We'll see


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I think I like it better without the shea butter.

I have probably made about 30 4 oz jars and given them away.  People like it and it helps.


----------



## ston-loc

Setting up now. Kind of hard being 90 degrees in here 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Can't wait to try this batch. Doubled the hash and used 16 grams to the 32 oz of coconut oil, 3 sticks of beeswax and 7oz of Shea butter. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------

